# Does silicone stretch? My tank is a snug fit



## DrivingMissFishy (Jun 25, 2011)

I had my cabinet made by a friend and its level and sturdy as, my concern is that the front panel of the aquarium is flush at some points with the wood trimming on the stand. The trimming is patterned. My concern is that when the tank is full the silicone will stretch and the glass will push against these parts creating a pressure point. Do I need to make sure there is a small gap (say 1 or 2mm) between the front of the tank and the trimming? That's about all the movement I have before the back of the tank hangs off the stand. Not sure if this is a valid point or I'm being paranoid, but my last tank cracked and its given me paranoia!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrivingMissFishy (Jun 25, 2011)

Also, the piece of foam under the tank is about 2-3mm short on one side. It might be perfect but I can't match it up! Will this matter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

I think pulling the tank back enough so that it won't actually touch the trim is a good idea. As for the foam, I'd just center it as well as you can. If everything is level and smooth, I can't imagine 1-2 mm causing an issue. Good luck.


----------

